# Composer Agnes Zimmermann ?



## CeeVee (Apr 18, 2021)

Is anyone familiar with Agnes Zimmermann? I’ve been searching for anything/everything off the radar or the normal repertoire. I found a recording on Toccata Classics with
Mathilde Milwidsky (violin) and Sam Haywood (piano) playing 3 sonatas composed by Zimmermann that is absolutely beautiful. I’ve only been listening (although maniacally) to classical for these last 10 years of my life, still learning and discovering.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Youtube has a number of her works:

Suite for Piano Trio
Violin Sonata No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 16
Violin Sonata No. 2 in A Minor, Op. 21
Violin Sonata No.3 in G Minor, Op.23


----------

